# Carrier System Design Manual كامل و مرتب



## zanitty (15 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الهادى
Chapter 1 : Load Estimating
Chapter 2 : Air Distributer
Chapter 3 : Piping Design
Chapter 4 : Refrigerant, Brines, Oils
chapter5 : Water Conditioning
chapter6 : Air Handling Equipment
chapter7 : Refrigeration Equipment
chapter8 : Auxiliary Equipment
chapter9 : Systems & Applications
chapter :10 All Air Systems
chapter 11: All Water System
chapter12 : Water And DX System



> رابط بديل
> http://www.mediafire.com/?2arczlrz1erp2


----------



## magdygamal_8 (15 مايو 2009)

ألف مبروك على إستكمال هذا الجهد العظيم 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الخير الكثير


----------



## bobstream (15 مايو 2009)

مشاء الله الله جزيك كل خير على المجهود الى انت عاملوا


----------



## zanitty (15 مايو 2009)

magdygamal_8 قال:


> ألف مبروك على إستكمال هذا الجهد العظيم
> بارك الله فيك وجزاك الخير الكثير


اشكرك يا مجدى على تشجيعك الدائم و المستمر



bobstream قال:


> مشاء الله الله جزيك كل خير على المجهود الى انت عاملوا


 الله يبارك فيك يا حبيبى
فين المندى بقى


----------



## خالد العسيلي (15 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

جزاك الله كل خير أخي زانيتي 

*****************

آسف للتأخر في العودة للمشاركة و لكن ذلك لظروف قاهرة فوق إرادتي

شكراً لكم و لكل من سأل عني

أخوكم : خالد العسيلي


----------



## zanitty (15 مايو 2009)

خالد العسيلي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> جزاك الله كل خير أخي زانيتي
> 
> ...


المهم انك رجعت يا خالد و بخير
لسه فى سوريا ؟


----------



## snow man (15 مايو 2009)

salam aleakum
thanks so much man for those useful subjects:75::75::75::75::75:


----------



## zanitty (15 مايو 2009)

snow man قال:


> salam aleakum
> thanks so much man for those useful subjects:75::75::75::75::75:


 شكرا يا سنو مان 
يا ريت نشوف مشاركاتك معانا باستمرار


----------



## م/زيكو تك (15 مايو 2009)

ماشاء الله عليك - كتاب ممتاز ومجهود طيب
وفقك الله-وننتظر المزيد من كل جديد


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (15 مايو 2009)

يا زانتي لو لم تكن لديك الا هذه المشاركة لجعلت منك عضوا فائق التميز فكيف وهذه المشاركة الا جزءا مما قدمت لنا؟!
اناشد الادارة تثبيت الموضوع لأهميته حيث ان هذا الكتاب يعتبر مرجعا في غاية الاهمية لمهندسي التكييف.


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (15 مايو 2009)

خالد العسيلي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> جزاك الله كل خير أخي زانيتي
> 
> ...


 
ما اجمل هذه الطلة يا اخ خالد:77::77::77:


----------



## بى بى (15 مايو 2009)

شكرا على الكتاب
انا كنت محتاجه جدا


----------



## NAK (15 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الخير الكثير


----------



## zanitty (15 مايو 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> ماشاء الله عليك - كتاب ممتاز ومجهود طيب
> وفقك الله-وننتظر المزيد من كل جديد


 


جهاد محمد خالد قال:


> يا زانتي لو لم تكن لديك الا هذه المشاركة لجعلت منك عضوا فائق التميز فكيف وهذه المشاركة الا جزءا مما قدمت لنا؟!
> اناشد الادارة تثبيت الموضوع لأهميته حيث ان هذا الكتاب يعتبر مرجعا في غاية الاهمية لمهندسي التكييف.


 


بى بى قال:


> شكرا على الكتاب
> انا كنت محتاجه جدا


 


nak قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك الخير الكثير


بارك الله فيكم اخوانى الاحباء و يشرفنى مروركم


----------



## mohamed mech (15 مايو 2009)

اهو هو ده الكلام
حاجه سوبر 
بارك الله فيك يا ابو المخيخ


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (17 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وزادك بسطة فى العلم


----------



## خالد العسيلي (17 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم

و انا مثل الأخ جهاد : أطالب المشرف بتثبيت الموضوع لأنه من أهم المراجع في التكييف


----------



## مسلم يوسف (18 مايو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الخير الكثير*​


----------



## zanitty (18 مايو 2009)

ahmedbayoumy قال:


> بارك الله فيك وزادك بسطة فى العلم


 


mohamed mech قال:


> اهو هو ده الكلام
> حاجه سوبر
> بارك الله فيك يا ابو المخيخ


 



مسلم يوسف قال:


> *بارك الله فيك وجزاك الخير الكثير*​


جمعا ان شاء الله
بارك الله فيكم جميعا
ادعو الله ان يطهر الله قلبى من الرياء و ان يجعل الهمل خالصا لوجه الله تعالى


----------



## ابو بيدو (19 مايو 2009)

الله ينور عليك يا زانيتى يا استاذ
انا باعتبر المانيوال ده من احلى هداياك لمهندسى المنتدى
معلهش هى جت متاخرة شوية
بس انت هاتعذرنى


----------



## الطموني (19 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم على هذا المجهود المتميز و اسأل الله تعالى ان تكون مأجورا فيه من الله تعالى

(و ما جزاء الاحسان الا الاحسان)

و ليعذرني الجميع على غيابي الذي قد يطول فترة اخرى و ذلك لظروف معينه


----------



## خالد العسيلي (20 مايو 2009)

شو شباب شايف انو لازم نطالب أكتر منهيك منشان الموضوع يتثبت


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (20 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي زانيتي وبارك الله فيك . وياحبذا لو تزودونا ب (nfpa) . وشكرا


----------



## zanitty (20 مايو 2009)

نصير عبد الرزاق قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير أخي زانيتي وبارك الله فيك . وياحبذا لو تزودونا ب (nfpa) . وشكرا


ال nfpa حجمه كبير جدا صعب ارفعه بس اوعدك انى هجاول
موجود على مكتبتى (فى التوقيع بتاعى) هتلاقى كود حريق 2006


----------



## خالد العسيلي (21 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع--- ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤ ©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 











شكور .............................................مشكور
مشكور... ......مشكور......................مشكور.........مشك ور
مشكور.............مشكور............ ..مشكور............... مشكور.
مشكور........................مشكور .............................مشكور
مشكور... ................................................. .....مشكور
مشكور. ................................................. ...مشكور
مشكور....................... ........................ مشكور
مشكور.......................................م شكور
مشكور................ ................مشكور
مشكور............. ..........مشكور
مشكور.......... .......مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكور


ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامعلم


و لسا الموضوع ماتثبتش طب ليه

مهو من أساسيات التكييف و أركانه​


----------



## أبوشهدومحمد (22 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك والى الامام دائما


----------



## zanitty (22 مايو 2009)

أبوشهدومحمد قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك والى الامام دائما


 امين يا رب العالمين و جميع السامعين اجمعين


----------



## محمد تكيف (23 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## zanitty (23 مايو 2009)

محمد تكيف قال:


> بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع


 شكرا اخى الكريم
من اسمك اسال الله ان يجعلك خليفه للمبدع زيكو تكيف 
عاوزين نشوف ابداعاتك


----------



## برنس العرب (23 مايو 2009)

مشكور أخي زيناتي وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## zanitty (23 مايو 2009)

برنس العرب قال:


> مشكور أخي زيناتي وجزاك الله كل الخير


و اياك حبيبى
شكرا على مرورك الكريم


----------



## Eng.Mohd-Saleh (24 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك والف شكر الك


----------



## محمد يس (24 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي في الله


----------



## zanitty (24 مايو 2009)

eng.mohd-saleh قال:


> بارك الله فيك والف شكر الك


 


محمد يس قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي في الله


وإياكم
شكرا يا حبايبى ع المرور


----------



## خالد العسيلي (24 مايو 2009)

*ولسه مثبتوش الموضوع ليه*

يا جماعة الخير ده أكبر مرجع للمهندسين في التكييف بعد الآشري و مش عاوزين تثبتوه ..... طب ليه


----------



## الطموني (27 مايو 2009)

ثبتو هذه المشاركة يا جماعة بعدين مع هالقصة


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (28 مايو 2009)

*الى كل من يهمه الامر دعوة لثبيت الموضوع*

اولا : بارك الله فيك يا زانتى وتسلم أيدك على الكتاب الجميل ومهم اتكلمت رضوا مش هقدر اديدلك حق ........:14:

ثانيا: نرجوا من المشرفين الكرام ثبيت هذا الموضوع حتى تعم الفائدة اين انتم يا مشرفنا يا عسل :56:

ثالثا ورابعاوخامسا ياريت اللى يدخل الموضوع بعدى يشكر اخونا الطمونى وقبليه زانتى لان والله ما كنت هعرف ان اخونا زانتى بذل مجهود و حمل الكتاب الاكثر من رائع دا لولا موضوع الطمونى ( مش معقول الاستهتار )

جزاك الله خيرا يا زانتى ونفعك الله بما علمت ودائما فى عطاء مستمر للمنتدى :14::14::14:


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (28 مايو 2009)

الموضوع للتثبيت 

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم علي مجهودك الرائع


----------



## zanitty (28 مايو 2009)

eng: Bolbol79 قال:


> اولا : بارك الله فيك يا زانتى وتسلم أيدك على الكتاب الجميل ومهم اتكلمت رضوا مش هقدر اديدلك حق ........:14:
> 
> ثانيا: نرجوا من المشرفين الكرام ثبيت هذا الموضوع حتى تعم الفائدة اين انتم يا مشرفنا يا عسل :56:
> 
> ...


بارك الله فيك و الف شكر على كلامك 



م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد قال:


> الموضوع للتثبيت
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم علي مجهودك الرائع


اشكرك مهندس محمد و ربنا يكرمك فى امتحاناتك


----------



## خالد العسيلي (28 مايو 2009)

ههه :77: ههه :77: ههه :77: ههه :77: ههه:77: ههه

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

تثبيت الموضوع يا رجالة 

نعلن الأفراح و الليالي الملاح و تقديم الشربات المصري و الخواريف المحشية و الملوخية بالفراخ و الذي منو .................................. حفلِسك يا أحمد


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (28 مايو 2009)

الف شكرا يا محمد باشا على الثبيت وربنا يوفقك والف الف مبروك يا زانتى على تثبيت حبيت اكون 

اول واحد يباركلك وفى انتظار المزيد .....................:79::16::5: 

ودا كاس الثبيت :14:​


----------



## zanitty (29 مايو 2009)

خالد العسيلي قال:


> ههه :77: ههه :77: ههه :77: ههه :77: ههه:77: ههه
> 
> مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
> 
> ...


ضحكتنى يا خالد بجد
تسلم يا باشا 



eng: Bolbol79 قال:


> الف شكرا يا محمد باشا على الثبيت وربنا يوفقك والف الف مبروك يا زانتى على تثبيت حبيت اكون
> 
> اول واحد يباركلك وفى انتظار المزيد .....................:79::16::5:
> 
> ...


الله يبارك فيك و لو كاس التثبيت بتاعه المركز التالت زى ما انت حاططها يبقى كده تثبيت اكتاف يا جميل


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (29 مايو 2009)

احنا الاردنيين لما بنفرح بنعبر عن فرحنا بالطخ

:78::78::78::78::78::78::73:
:73::73::73::73:


----------



## zanitty (29 مايو 2009)

جهاد محمد خالد قال:


> احنا الاردنيين لما بنفرح بنعبر عن فرحنا بالطخ
> 
> :78::78::78::78::78::78::73:
> :73::73::73::73:


هو كده فرحانين ؟
امال و انتوا طالعين غزوه بتعملوا ايه ؟
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (29 مايو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> هو كده فرحانين ؟
> امال و انتوا طالعين غزوه بتعملوا ايه ؟
> هههههههههههههههه


 
من اشهر اغانينا
ويله ياللي يعادينا يا ويله ويل


----------



## mansour abdelgawad (30 مايو 2009)

بصراحة جهد فوق الرائع ومشكووووور علية 
وجزاك الله خيرا
والى المزيد بعون الله


----------



## الطموني (30 مايو 2009)

مبروك التثبيت و بجد هي المشاركات الي تبت و له بلا

الف مبروك لكل الاخوة و الاخوات في قسم التكييف و التبريد


----------



## الطموني (30 مايو 2009)

خالد العسيلي قال:


> ههه :77: ههه :77: ههه :77: ههه :77: ههه:77: ههه
> 
> مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
> 
> ...




الله يسامحك ملوخية بالفراخ ايه 

بدك اتلس الراجل خليه ملوخية بالارانب

الارانب يا زنيتي بالارانب
اطلع بالملايين الي معك


----------



## الطموني (30 مايو 2009)

جهاد محمد خالد قال:


> من اشهر اغانينا
> ويله ياللي يعادينا يا ويله ويل




بالربابه يا بابا

و كسر ربك بيسر


----------



## خالد العسيلي (30 مايو 2009)

> الله يسامحك ملوخية بالفراخ ايه
> 
> بدك اتلس الراجل خليه ملوخية بالارانب
> 
> ...



يالله أهو ناكل أرانب بقا محنا بطننا نشفت من الفراخ و الماكدونالدز و كنتاكي و المناسف ................



> اطلع بالملايين الي معك


زانيتي هو مش أنا صاحبك ؟؟ :7:


----------



## zanitty (30 مايو 2009)

mansour abdelgawad قال:


> بصراحة جهد فوق الرائع ومشكووووور علية
> وجزاك الله خيرا
> والى المزيد بعون الله


بارك الله فيك و جزانا و جزاك حسن الخاتمه و السامعين



الطموني قال:


> الله يسامحك ملوخية بالفراخ ايه
> 
> بدك اتلس الراجل خليه ملوخية بالارانب
> 
> ...


اه ما انت عارف اللى فيها
طب ده انت الوحيد اللى حقك وصلك  ههههههههههههه



خالد العسيلي قال:


> يالله أهو ناكل أرانب بقا محنا بطننا نشفت من الفراخ و الماكدونالدز و كنتاكي و المناسف ................
> 
> زانيتي هو مش أنا صاحبك ؟؟ :7:


ولا اعرفك خليك مع الطازج و الكبسه اضمن لك و اهو عصفور باليد


----------



## محمد العربي المصري (31 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير على مجهودك الكبير


----------



## zanitty (1 يونيو 2009)

و اياكم مهندس محمد العربى المصرى


----------



## eng_mechanic (1 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

والله يابشمهندس انت افدتى كتير فجزاك الله عن هذه المعلومات كل خير وأسألأ الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك وان يكون بمثابة علم ينتفع به فى أعمالك وجزاكم اله خيرا


----------



## zanitty (2 يونيو 2009)

eng_mechanic قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> والله يابشمهندس انت افدتى كتير فجزاك الله عن هذه المعلومات كل خير وأسألأ الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك وان يكون بمثابة علم ينتفع به فى أعمالك وجزاكم اله خيرا


يا اخى جزاك الله خيرا على الدعاء الجميل ده 
اللهم امين يا رب


----------



## الطموني (2 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## خالد العسيلي (2 يونيو 2009)

مالك يا طموني هو في حاجة ................................... آه عرفت عاوز ملوخية بالأرانب ..... مش الراجل تبرّى مننا و ماعاد يعرفنا ............ كلو عشان كام ميت ألف جنيه ...


----------



## eng_mshmsh (4 يونيو 2009)

الف شكر ياباشمهندس
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## zanitty (4 يونيو 2009)

eng_mshmsh قال:


> الف شكر ياباشمهندس
> وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


الشكر ليس لى 
اشكر الحقيقى لمن فتح لى الباب للبحث
طمونى الذى نبهنا لمثل هذا الكتاب ووضع اول نسخه له 
زيكو عبقرى البحث
صاحب الملفات الاصليه الذى حملت منه الملفات
الشكر لكم جميعا على بث روح الحماس فى كل من يفعل خيرا
اشكرك لدعائك اللهم استجب له باذن الله


----------



## bsma100 (9 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
اود ان اشكر الاخ zanitty على هذا المجهود الرائع لكن اذا امكن تحميل الفصل العاشر على موقع غير الـ 4share لانه لا استطيع فتح هذا الموقع هنا .......... ولكم خالص دعائي.


----------



## الرجل الطموح (10 يونيو 2009)

*نسخة على الحاسبة*

انا استخدم هذا الكتاب كمرجع لي ولكني احتاجه كسوفت وير اي محمل على الحاسبة لكي ارسل الاجابة الهندسية معززة بوثائق وقد اعانني هذا الكتاب ...... شكرا جزيلا...........:13:


----------



## الرجل الطموح (10 يونيو 2009)

*Modern refrigeration and air conditioning*

ابحث عن هذا الكتاب محمل pdf ارجو الافادة ولكم الاجر والثواب


----------



## نتانجن (10 يونيو 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## نتانجن (10 يونيو 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## elhag (11 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الكتاب


----------



## احمد نصار احمد (11 يونيو 2009)

اريد كتب عن التكييف والتبريد بجد


----------



## أيوب الابي (13 يونيو 2009)

*كيف احذف برنامج الدوبفريز من جهازي*

:81:ياجماعة عندي مشكلة ومعرفش ايش الحل حملة برنامج الدوب فريز على جهازي ولكي احذف هذا البنامجة ايش اسوي


----------



## cutter (16 يونيو 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير:12:


----------



## cenocie (17 يونيو 2009)

shokran gedan gedan 3ala haza el gohd el kebeergazak allah 5ayraan


----------



## feri (17 يونيو 2009)

شكرا اخي والله يبارك فبك


----------



## mass power (17 يونيو 2009)

السلم عليكم 
جزاك الله كل خير علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## العراقي1982 (18 يونيو 2009)

عاشت الايادي على هذه الجهود المتميزة ودمت في تقدم مستمر


----------



## سعدعبدالرحمن (23 يونيو 2009)

بصراحة شكرا جدا على الكود للتصميم الخاص بكل صغيرة وكبيرة فى التكييف المركزى,,, هل ينفع تحويلة الى صياغة word وطباعته ولكم جزيل الشكرللاخ زاناتى


----------



## zanitty (23 يونيو 2009)

اولا الف شكر لكل من رد على الموضوع سواء بالشكر او حتى اللى رد و مش عاجبه الموضوع
اما بالنسبه للاخ اللى طلب الرفع على اى موقع تانى 
http://ifile.it/7idrzx2 
http://ifile.it/th0fbk6 
http://ifile.it/x8qgmt2
http://ifile.it/75hnt63
http://ifile.it/4ewkdti 
http://ifile.it/jqcplmw 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/agha2hd/n/chapter7_rar 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/aghcb84/n/chapter8_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/agh6e95/n/chapter9_rar 
معلش بقى معرفتش اتصرف غير فى دول


أيوب الابي قال:


> :81:ياجماعة عندي مشكلة ومعرفش ايش الحل حملة برنامج الدوب فريز على جهازي ولكي احذف هذا البنامجة ايش اسوي


دوس 6alt + ctrl +shift + f و بعدين دخل الباس ورد و بعدين اعمل thaw و بعدين هيطلب منك ريستارت اعمله و بعدين تقدر تعمل uninstall للبرنامج عادى



سعدعبدالرحمن قال:


> بصراحة شكرا جدا على الكود للتصميم الخاص بكل صغيرة وكبيرة فى التكييف المركزى,,, هل ينفع تحويلة الى صياغة word وطباعته ولكم جزيل الشكرللاخ زاناتى


طب يا باشا ما هم ممكن ينطبعوا عادى و هما بى دى اف


----------



## hossien4 (3 يوليو 2009)

aشكرا اخي العزيز على هذا الرابط وفقكم الله لما فيه الخير


----------



## afgh (7 يوليو 2009)

_مايكفى كل كلمات الشكر ولاالعرفان بالفضل ولكن لكم من الله كل الخير ولكم منا عظيم الشكر_


----------



## makkae (10 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الخير الكثير


----------



## SAIFASAD (6 أغسطس 2009)

ممتاز وعمل رائع ومميز جدا جزاكم الله خيرا ومشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور أخي العزيز zanitty 
عضو متميز فعلا


----------



## Badran Mohammed (6 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي الفاضل على الملف


----------



## zanitty (6 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لكم جميعا على مروركم اخوتى فى الله


----------



## joubrane (8 أغسطس 2009)

*مشــــــكــــــور
 مشـــــــــكـــــــــور
 مشــــــــــــكــــــــــ ــور
 مشــــــــــــــكــــــــ ــــــور
 مشـــــــــــــــــكـــــ ـــــــــــور
 مشــــــــــــــــــــكــ ـــــــــــــــــور
*


----------



## moustafa abdllah (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*تبريد*

مشكور
:56:


----------



## السيدعبدالمجيد (9 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يازناتى بجد انت رائع ومواضيعك اروع الجميع ينتظر منك المزيد


----------



## kazim (9 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (9 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## hassan^7 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وتم تحميل جميع الاجزاء بنجاح


----------



## zanitty (11 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لكم على المرور 
مهندس حسن 
الف هنا على الاجزاء كلها


----------



## eng_taha_a (16 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووور على الكتاب وجارى التحميل


----------



## شهدشهد (17 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراً يا بشمهندس زاناتى على عطاءك المستمر


----------



## Tibany5 (20 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذه التحفة ...


----------



## نور محمد علي (22 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا اخوي الحبيب زانيتي وبارك الله فيك واسكننا واياك الجنة انشاء الله وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (22 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك كل خير . وشكرا


----------



## المتكامل (22 أكتوبر 2009)

يعطيك الف عافية يا باش مهندس ومشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور على مجهودك


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (23 أكتوبر 2009)

يســـــــــــــــــــــــلمو إيداك فعلاً إنك أبدعت لما نزلتهم .............................


----------



## boshe (3 نوفمبر 2009)

الف شكر علي الكتاب المفيد جدا
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## zanitty (3 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لكل من اثنى بكلمه شكر و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## eng_taha_a (22 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حسام الدينن (22 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لمجهودك الرائع


----------



## elnazeer71 (23 نوفمبر 2009)

Thanks very much for this valuable reference


----------



## الهيثم محمد (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

جزاكم الله خيرا وتقبل منكم ونفع بكم​


----------



## سلام جاسم (26 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خير جزاء وأرجو تحميله مرة اخرى على موقع ifile مرة اخرى لأنه منتهي


----------



## سلام جاسم (26 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خير جزاء وأرجو تحميله مرة اخرى على موقع ifile مرة اخرى لأنه منتهي


----------



## احمد دوالي (6 فبراير 2010)

شكرا علي هذا الكتاب الرائع وجعلة اللة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (6 فبراير 2010)

مشكور يا الغالى


----------



## م شهاب (7 فبراير 2010)

انت مرجع استاذي 
الله يبارك فيك على الجهد الطيب الي عامله


----------



## أبوبلال محمد سلامه (7 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم جزاك الله كل خيرا على المجهود الطيب


----------



## ابوساره (9 فبراير 2010)

شكر الله لك


----------



## ibrahim1hj (19 فبراير 2010)

*اللهم هب صاحب هذه المشاركة zanitty الصحة و العافية و دوام العطاء و التميز في هذا المنتدى المحترم بإدارته و مشتركيه جميع الزملاء الأفاضل و ألف شكر و تقدير لك و للمنتدى الرائع *


----------



## as3ate (22 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## usamaawad40 (27 مارس 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير على الملفات الرائعه


----------



## aati badri (27 مارس 2010)

zanitty قال:


> اشكرك يا مجدى على تشجيعك الدائم و المستمر
> 
> 
> الله يبارك فيك يا حبيبى
> فين المندى بقى


 

شكررررررررررررررررررررررا
والمندى علينا ياغالي


----------



## علي مصيلحي (1 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد العسل (9 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك ويعطيك الله مليون عافية على هذا الكتاب القيم


----------



## الفنى محمد رمضان (9 يونيو 2010)

سبحانك اللهم و بحمدك ... اشهد ان لا اله الا انت ... استغفرك و اتوب اليك


----------



## م.وسيم (9 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لك يا اخي الكريم وبارك الله فك لجهودك الرائعه ...


----------



## عبد الله مهنى (26 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً يا اخ زناتى على المجهود الرائع
وبارك الله فيك
ونفع بك الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## Mzghoul (28 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادك علما


----------



## gaber osman (28 يوليو 2010)

شكرا يا بشمهندس وانا باسال المشرفين اذا كاريير لم يتم تثبيتة فما الذى يتم تثبيتة


----------



## iraqiengineer (28 يوليو 2010)

*الاستاذ الفاضل
zanitty

جزاك الله خير جزاء عباده المحسنين
وجعل جهدكم في ميزان اعمالكم

لقد استفدت كثيرا من مكتبتكم العامره

دعائنا لكم بحسن العاقبه 
وجزاك ربي الف خير

المهندس العراقي / محمد ابوجعفر*


----------



## hooold (31 يوليو 2010)

لك مني كل التحية ياباشمهندس وأسأل الله أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك، وربنا يوفقك.


----------



## didio (1 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## علاء احمد الخطيب (15 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ياياشمهندسين انا تايه انا جديد فى مجال التكييف عامة والتصميم خاصة ومش عارف ابدأمنين 
ارجو الافادة


----------



## eng - mahmoud (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*كتاب كايير العمالق*

الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا على الكتاب الرائع :12:


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (1 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmedff (17 أكتوبر 2010)

حد يقدر يكمل بقية المانويل


----------



## Al heety (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*استفسار*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي العزيز ...
لقد قمت بتنزيل أحد العناوين المبينة في اشتراكك حول تصميم الانابيب والثاني عن تقدير الأحمال بصيغة pdf ولكنه لم يعمل...واستخدمت عدة اصدارات من هذا البرنامج ولكنه لم يجدي نفعا.
الرجاء بيان السبب ولكم مني فائق الشكر والتقدير 
أخوكم أحمد الهيتي


----------



## mrsh (18 أكتوبر 2010)

جزااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله خيرا


----------



## مستريورك (18 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا يا باشا


----------



## ميكى45 (3 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك 
انت مش عالرف عملت فيا ايه بالكتاب ده


----------



## alibakor (11 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## goodhamada (15 يناير 2011)

ربنا يباركلك على المجهود الجبار ده
الف شكر


----------



## alibakor (30 يناير 2011)

جزك الله خيرا"


----------



## أرفاد (19 فبراير 2011)

ألف شكر على هذا المجهود الكبير
مرجع مهم جدا لك مهندس تكييف


----------



## alimrazak (11 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك لكل خير


----------



## mah_safy (12 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز واكثر من امثالك


----------



## welding eng (17 مارس 2011)

الله يبارك فيك و يرضى عنك و يسكنك الجنة على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## thaeribrahem (18 مارس 2011)

مشكور يا استاذ دائما تقدم لنا الجديد المفيد بارك الله بك


----------



## mechanic power (18 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## صفدي (19 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elmalwany (9 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (9 مايو 2011)

مشكور على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## المهندسة دنياا (16 مايو 2011)

salamo 3alikom thnx for ur effort ... bs momkn a3raf elgoz2 ely fyh elduct design esmo eh mn fadlak


----------



## zanitty (16 مايو 2011)

المهندسة دنياا قال:


> salamo 3alikom thnx for ur effort ... bs momkn a3raf elgoz2 ely fyh elduct design esmo eh mn fadlak


اتفضلى
chapter2 Air Distributer


----------



## م. ابراهيم الكسار (7 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## mech-egypt (15 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً و بارك الله فيك يا رب


----------



## Eng_haytham (16 أكتوبر 2011)

بــــارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
ولى طلب أرجو أن أجده لديك
ألا وهو برنامج كارير لحسابات التكييف 
ومشكووووور مقدما


----------



## zanitty (16 أكتوبر 2011)

Eng_haytham قال:


> بــــارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع
> وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
> ولى طلب أرجو أن أجده لديك
> ألا وهو برنامج كارير لحسابات التكييف
> ومشكووووور مقدما


موجود بالمنتدى 
اسمه HAP او Block Load


----------



## ahmed_20 (31 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكر


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكور مشرفنا الغالى *


----------



## mostafa_mobset (18 ديسمبر 2011)

بجد الف مليون شكراً على المجهود الرائع 
وعلى الكتب القيمه


----------



## ghost man (20 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## alianhassan (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير اً*


----------



## وسام النوايسه (7 يناير 2012)

شكرا للأخ الجميل والرائع زانيتي على تنزيل هذا الكتاب الرائع


----------



## وسام النوايسه (7 يناير 2012)

الاخوة الاعزاء الرجاء منكم تقديم الطريقه الامثل لربط التشلرات


----------



## م احمد احمد (18 أبريل 2012)

شكرا يابشمهندس


----------



## المهندس كريم كرم (18 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خير ..
ماشاء الله مفيد جدا..أنا استفد منه كتير ..
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك *


----------



## boughandora (23 مايو 2012)

شكرا لك على هذا الكتاب القيم


----------



## nofal (23 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (23 مايو 2012)

vhzu


----------



## zanitty (22 أكتوبر 2012)

بفضل من الله و رضوانه على 
بلغ عدد اجمالى التنزيل لهذا المرجع 19521 مره لل 11 كتاب مجتمعين 

اشكر كل من تفضل على بالتحميل و اعطانى فرصه لانال الاجر ان شاء الله


----------



## حيدراكرم (22 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله بجميع الجهود


----------



## younis najjar (22 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hikal007 (14 نوفمبر 2012)

مجهود رااائع ,, ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## ah_nasser (14 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## محمد العطفي (31 يناير 2013)

تسلم ايديك لقيتو في وقته بجد جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## modern_love (1 فبراير 2013)

مجهود مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (24 يونيو 2013)

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير 
*


----------



## سماح_محمد (26 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ENG.MOHAMED SWELM (26 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا علي المجهود الاكثر من رائع ......


----------



## abdelsalamn (25 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## montimosti (12 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا
انشاء الله الواحد يلقالو وقت :77:


----------



## engkafa81 (16 يناير 2015)

حتى يصير عدد التحميل 19522 لازم ينعاد رفع الملفات لأن الروابط لا تعمل يا معلم ............. وأنا بأمس الحاجة إلى هذا الكتاب الرائع إذا تكرمت يا استاذنا المعلم زانيتي .... وألف شكر سلف


----------



## hazemss (17 يناير 2015)

شكرا لجهودك بش مهندس مجهود رائع 
بارك الله فيك
بس عندي مشكلة ب شابتر 6 
ما بنزل


----------



## أفتحر أني مصري (18 يناير 2015)

ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس شاطر (8 فبراير 2015)

الروابط لا تعمل يا معلم


----------



## المهندس شاطر (8 فبراير 2015)

The file link that you requested is not valid


----------



## مصطفى الشيخلي (10 فبراير 2015)

شكرا" على المجهود الرائع


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (1 مارس 2015)

بوركت يمينك اخي الحبيب زانيتي واسال الله سبحانه ان يوفقك في الدنيا والاخرة لما تقدمه لاخوانك من جهد رائع مبارك


----------



## m7md3shor (2 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم 
رابط آخر للمرجع المطلوب و نسخة حديثة و مرتبة أيضا
https://www.dropbox.com/s/jy45ky7c35rtgcr/CARRIER MANUAL.rar?dl=0
مع خالص تحياتي للجميع


----------



## aburawan (2 مارس 2015)

بارك الله بك جار التنزيل


----------



## blue rose (12 مارس 2016)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م أبو الوليد (14 مارس 2016)

ألف شكر


----------



## moaied (23 يونيو 2016)

بارك الله الجهود,مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## أبونوافل (18 أبريل 2019)

m7md3shor قال:


> السلام عليكم
> رابط آخر للمرجع المطلوب و نسخة حديثة و مرتبة أيضا
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/jy45ky7c35rtgcr/CARRIER MANUAL.rar?dl=0
> مع خالص تحياتي للجميع



شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (19 أبريل 2019)

الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## ياسر العزي (24 أكتوبر 2019)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود​
​


----------



## كرم الحمداني (1 يناير 2020)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

